
How Customers Take Advantage Of Retailers - jaybol
http://www.sitejabber.com/blog/2010/09/24/how-do-customers-take-advantage-of-retailers/
======
aberkowitz
Stores frequently have extremely lenient return policies.

I worked at a supermarket where every week a guy would come to return four
super-sized protein supplement bottles with various excuses.

With the return money, he would walk out with four new bottles. It took weeks
for everybody in charge of customer service to stop giving him refunds.

